# Sangster's Rum Cream??



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I have been longing for this product ever since my stay in Jamaica. I brought some back, but is all dried up. To anyone who knows of this liqeuor, do you know where to purchase it in the states? Very good mixer with rum.:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.ja-direct.com/liqueurs.html


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know you said the states but Sangsters is very easy to get here in Canada. At least in Toronto.

Good choice. I like the stuff once in a while, and I'm not a big cream liquer kinda guy except for Franjelico and Sangsters.

Put 1 oz of White Creme De Cacao and 1/2 ounce of Franjelico in a shot glass and you get Crispy Crunch. 

Good luck finding Sangsters.


----------



## jstooge (Jun 23, 2007)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I have been longing for this product ever since my stay in Jamaica. I brought some back, but is all dried up. To anyone who knows of this liqeuor, do you know where to purchase it in the states? Very good mixer with rum.:dr


You might also try www.redpeppermall.com their price is better with lower shipping.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

You can do a google search. My buddy let me try that and I'm hooked! :dr


----------



## missmusicjunkie (Mar 3, 2011)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I have been longing for this product ever since my stay in Jamaica. I brought some back, but is all dried up. To anyone who knows of this liqeuor, do you know where to purchase it in the states? Very good mixer with rum.:dr


This delectable product is no longer available to be shipped to the US unless you have a license or a custums person to get it through customs for you. I believe the same is true for Canada since 11/10.

An extensive search has led me to a relatively newly sold product here in the US - Rum Chata. It is NOT Sangster's and has a touch more cinnamon and no chocolate, otherwise, it is the best replacement I have found. It is based on a more Hispanic note (rather than Jamaican) of the "Horchata" drink.

Cruzan and the other rum creams just have never compared to Sangster's (IMHO).

I am hoping my post to this dated thread will bring Rum Chata to public knowledge for those missing Sangster's and thereby keep it available for everyone since Sangster's clearly has no interest in our business outside of Jamaica. It is available in Virginia in most ABC stores and any that do not carry it can order it.


----------

